# Got a new sears snowblower!



## MassSnowblower (Oct 14, 2014)

Runs excellent, might try it out next storm. I don't care how good it works, just fun to look at.


----------



## alphaboy123 (Oct 27, 2016)

Now thats an antique 

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## guyl (Jun 12, 2016)

Oh my, almost looks home made!


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Dayum, that thing is ancient!


My father-in-law had an old Craftsman unit...I remember those wheels with the spikes!


What sort of engine is hiding under that cover?


----------



## MassSnowblower (Oct 14, 2014)

Briggs and Stratton 3 hp its a monster


----------



## guyl (Jun 12, 2016)

Well ok it's not that ancient...it was designed after the invention of the wheel.


----------

